# Giving Compliments



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

Okay, a couple of small successes to share.
Today I took up a small challenge of giving compliments to girls. This is something I've been wanting to try and do for about two months but usually just... can't... do...it.

Well I did have success in my Student Dev class and managed to give a girl a nice compliment about her fancy boots. Now I had not formally introduced myself to this girl before, but she took it very well with a smile. The whole thing made me giddy with joy that I had done that.

So with me feeling uppity I decided to try my luck again on a girl at work. This is a girl I feel attracted to somewhat and I decided to compliment her nice long and dark hair. However, in comparision with the earlier girl, she didn't really respond... She said thanks, but I don't even think she even cracked a smile. I do like her, but she is downright puzzling sometimes with her non-reactions to me.

But anyway, I manged to do two compliments to girls today. 
I consider it an accomplishment since it's something I've been too shy to do before. :banana


----------



## popcorn (Dec 18, 2005)

It is an accomplishment, congrats!!! :yay


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

Yay! Go you!!!!!!! :banana


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

Thanks for the support girls.


----------



## Farren (Jan 5, 2006)

Rock on! Girls love sincere compliments (well...doesn't everybody?!). It's a great ice-breaker too, eh?

Farren


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Great job  giving compliments isn't always the easiest thing to do.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Way to go, FreeSoul :boogie :boogie :boogie!


----------



## friend_Z (Jan 3, 2006)

It's those downright "puzzling" types that keep us most intrigued, isn't it?

Way to go. Sincere compliments can make both people feel better.


----------

